# Master Test Kit recommendations?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Id like to invest in a master test kit so I can learn more about My tanks water parameters etc. Ill be buying from either Big Als or Menagerie so I am wondering what is available ....
And what type tests should I look for in a kit? I see 2 kits in the big als catalog for example, one kit has PH, high range PH, ammonia, nitrate and nitrite. The second kit has PH freshwater, PH saltwater, carbonate and general hardness, nitrite, ammonia and carbon dioxide. 

Im not really sure which tests I should have or which ones might not be of use to me
any suggestions welcome


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I *do not recommend* the API master test kit, I am strongly against it. I've heard countless stories on other forums about how certain parts don't work. Truthbetold, my pH, ammonia, and nitrite tests for it don't work.

Btw, what kind of tank is this for?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

freshwater planted tanks- This would be to test my 15 gal guppy tank and my 5.5 gal shrimp tank
yes the first kit in the catalog I mentioned is by API, the second one in the catalog is by Tetra called Laborette Freshwater Master Test Kit


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The API test kit is fine, provided you are using a new package, and not outdated reagents.

In addition, make sure you read all the instructions carefully before you run each test, and to shake all reagent bottles very well (at least 1 minute of constant shaking, some reagents need even longer. I shake my nitrate test kit for ~3 minutes before use).

This will ensure a long and healthy life for your test kit reagents as well.

I have very old API test kits (~5 years or more) that have comparable results to a new test kit (bought within the year, with production dates also within the year). 

Finally, purchasing test kits from MOPS is likely the cheapest option.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've always used API and prefer them to others I've tried. I would NOT recommend the Tetra ones...it's been a while but I did buy them once and they had no decipherable date code so I never trusted them and ended up tossing them out... I've never researched it in depth but on the forums I'm on, API is the one recommended most...
I would think that the first one would be most suited to your needs...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I use the API test kits almost everyday and they work fine. Even outdated ones provide accurate results - assuming you use them properly. I haven't heard of any of the liquid test kits being any better than API.

Based on the two options you provided, the second will likely be more useful - pH, Nitrite, Nitrate, Ammonia, kH, gH and co2 (not sure how accurate the co2 one will be though). Not sure what brand that is though.

If I was to suggest any liquid test kits, I would suggest the API Freshwater master test kit.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The second one doesn't have nitrate 



Chris S said:


> Based on the two options you provided, the second will likely be more useful - pH, Nitrite, Nitrate, Ammonia, kH, gH and co2 (not sure how accurate the co2 one will be though). Not sure what brand that is though.
> 
> If I was to suggest any liquid test kits, I would suggest the API Freshwater master test kit.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't notice that - I assumed it did. The API master freshwater kit has nitrate though =)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I haven't heard of any of the liquid test kits being any better than API.


You can always go for LaMotte test kits 

For those that are unacquainted though, LaMotte test kits run about $30 per test kit


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You got me there


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

API is good, just make sure you shake them before use. 
That seems to be a good trick.


----------

